# Bad vision?



## Izzy.Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that their cockapoo's eyesight isn't as good as it should be? My family keeps saying that it seems like she can't see too well.
We only notice it when we throw her treats or a toy. She normally doesn't catch them. 
She's only 1 as well.
I've read that some puppy mill dogs go blind. I'm concerned that she may be from one but she has checked out at the vet by 3 or 4 different doctor's perfectly.

Or it could be this 
http://www.cockapoocrazy.com/2012/04/progressive-retinal-atrophy-pra-in.html


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not being able to catch does not mean bad vision necessarily. Does she bump into things, dislike new places, not recognize you from a distance? If a vet says she is ok I would not worry too much.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly has perfect vision she can see everything! If something is out of the ordinary like a car parked where normally it wouldn't be it makes her bark I think maybe she has a bionic eye and nose. She can smell food from a mile away

Maybe Izzy's bang is too long?? Or maybe her coordination is off? Molly runs after her toys but she doesn't catch them when they are flying in the air?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is rubbish at catching!! (Don't tell her I said that) x


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

Woody couldn't catch for toffee , but can see at cat a mile away !


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Dexter will catch any ball or treat thrown to him because he likes catching. Bonnie will never do it as she likes to investigate something first before she puts it into her mouth.

I saw a documentary about dogs colour vision recently. They see red, orange and green as similar shades and also blue and purple. Mine find it very hard to see a bright orange ball on grass I have noticed but can see a blue one very clearly. It maybe even the colour of the treats against the background of your floor or carpet she can't see so well.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

tessybear said:


> I saw a documentary about dogs colour vision recently. They see red, orange and green as similar shades and also blue and purple. Mine find it very hard to see a bright orange ball on grass I have noticed but can see a blue one very clearly.


Wow, I did not know this. It explains why we often have to direct Rufus to where his bright orange ball is. For us the orange is easiest to see. I wonder if someone makes balls that are half blue half orange?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Wow, I did not know this. It explains why we often have to direct Rufus to where his bright orange ball is. For us the orange is easiest to see. I wonder if someone makes balls that are half blue half orange?


It would certainly make the most sense to make them like this!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Wow, I did not know this. It explains why we often have to direct Rufus to where his bright orange ball is. For us the orange is easiest to see. I wonder if someone makes balls that are half blue half orange?


The chuck its are orange with blue stripes. I also use the ones that whistle. She seems better at following the sound then he does.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think they can see blue and yellow pretty well, there are a range of toys especially made for them to see better, just checked them out - Camon hi-viz.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Our problem is he is used to the hollow rubber ball hockey balls and he can catch them even out of the launcher. If I switched to a much heavier chuck it ball I'm afraid I might knock his teeth out.  Maybe I'll look into painting them with non toxic paint?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Our problem is he is used to the hollow rubber ball hockey balls and he can catch them even out of the launcher. If I switched to a much heavier chuck it ball I'm afraid I might knock his teeth out.  Maybe I'll look into painting them with non toxic paint?


Rufus sounds like a you tube star in the making x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't do youtube otherwise he would have been a film star months ago!  On our canoe trip this summer we shot a film of him jumping headlong into a lake to rescue a "baby" (his ball wrapped in a cloth) that had fallen overboard. My neice played the screaming distraught mother. Maybe when they come for Christmas one of my nephews can post it for me?


----------



## Izzy.Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Not being able to catch does not mean bad vision necessarily. Does she bump into things, dislike new places, not recognize you from a distance? If a vet says she is ok I would not worry too much.


I don't remember the vets ever looking at her eyes, but then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## Izzy.Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Not being able to catch does not mean bad vision necessarily. Does she bump into things, dislike new places, not recognize you from a distance? If a vet says she is ok I would not worry too much.


No, she does not bump into things. we just notice her not being able to catch and I guess she can't follow it too well when something is thrown to her.


----------



## Izzy.Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Our problem is he is used to the hollow rubber ball hockey balls and he can catch them even out of the launcher. If I switched to a much heavier chuck it ball I'm afraid I might knock his teeth out.  Maybe I'll look into painting them with non toxic paint?


My mom just told me that my uncle (who lives with us) noticed that she seems to have trouble seeing from a distance.


----------



## Izzy.Baby (Dec 10, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly has perfect vision she can see everything! If something is out of the ordinary like a car parked where normally it wouldn't be it makes her bark I think maybe she has a bionic eye and nose. She can smell food from a mile away
> 
> Maybe Izzy's bang is too long?? Or maybe her coordination is off? Molly runs after her toys but she doesn't catch them when they are flying in the air?


Her hair is pretty short on her face and around her eyes right now. It does seem like her coordination is off because it seems like she has a hard time following something that is thrown to her.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

If you have not been to the vet to specifically check her eyes I would do that, the catching thing alone would n't bother me, I took Dudley on a try fly ball course. The first class I had to spend an hour just trying to get him to catch the ball! I had to get him really excited about it, move my hand around with until I could see him following it with his eyes before throwing it, he managed it couple of times in the end and now he is petty good at catching.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I agree with Dawn. If multiple people are concerned then you should see a vet. Normally though in a wellpuppy check they do a brief eye exam and you would have thought one of them would have noticed something? 

Fingers crossed it is nothing to worry about.


----------

